# Whats your oppinion on Cadets wearing maroon berets...



## D-n-A (18 Jun 2003)

just something I remembered while lookin on another forum

when I was *gasp* an army cadet 2 years ago, when I was at Vernon, for CL, i remember seeing some Cadets in Maroon berets, they were from a PPCLI cadet unit in Edmonton I believe, none of the cadets I saw were jump qual, I think one may have had his Mock Tower wings, but thats it

I‘m not for cadets wearing Maroon berets, since there just imitating that the airborne, an some think they are airborne an elite cadets 


Maroon Beret‘s are earned, not issued

anyways, your thoughts on this


----------



## 63 Delta (18 Jun 2003)

Just something of intrest on this. I was watching my CIC supply officer order uniform parts for my Air Cadet squadron, and could not help but notice you could order maroon berets. For CIC officer in the air cadets you are allowed to order blue berets. I asked the supply officer to try and order one. A week later we received the maroon beret. I was baffeled and still em, to the reason there are maroon berets for Air cadet CIC officers on the logistics website. Stupid REMF‘s.   

  :mg:


----------



## D-n-A (18 Jun 2003)

dont bash the REMF‘s

if CIC‘s are allowed to order them, it‘s not the Supp Tech‘s fault for sending it


I dunno why Air Cadet(any cadets for that matter) CIC‘s would be allowed to order a maroon beret

Maroon beret‘s should only be for people with the Qualification


----------



## Pikache (18 Jun 2003)

Correct me if I‘m wrong, but I thought maroon beret is only worn by guys in jump coys or CPC staff.

Having jump wings doesn‘t qualify you from wearing maroon beret.


----------



## Csm. Parkes (18 Jun 2003)

I disagree with those who say that cadets, althogh not qualified, should not wear the green beret. I do agree that shure they are not elite so they should not wear it. But Cadets follow all traditions and wear the same acoutrements as those in their affiliated units. I wear a logistics cap badge that those in the reserves that have more training in that fleid than me cannot wear. Is that not the same case as the maroon beret? I do honour the Airborne soldiers of the regiment that has so sourly been disbanded but since they are affiliated then it is right just the same with Cadets affiliated to infantry units wear red sashes.....and cadets in pioneer guard units... they are elite but are the cadets in them elite? think about it


----------



## Jason Jarvis (18 Jun 2003)

Like it or not, army cadet corps affiliated with standing regiments are entitled to wear the same dress as that regiment (just like Grant said).

If the regiment, the Area Cadet Officer, and the Regional Cadet Support Unit all sign off on non-cadet standard dress -- such as a maroon beret -- then you don‘t really have much to complain about. The 3021 RCACC website makes it clear that after the CAR was disbanded, the corps rebadged to PPCLI but retained the maroon beret:



> To show our respect to the regiment which was sadly disbanded, we yell Airborne at dismissal each and every training night. We also wear the maroon berret. We‘re proud to have been Airborne and will always wear the Airborne name: If not on our uniforms then in our hearts.


That said, whether you like it or not, I think it‘s well within any ex-CAR soldier‘s rights to make d@mned sure that the maroon beret is worn with the proper amount of respect and professionalism. And yes, I‘ve known many 18 year old WOs who were just as professional -- if not more so -- than their Reg or PRes counterparts.

And I think blue berets are stupid!


----------



## D-n-A (18 Jun 2003)

> Correct me if I‘m wrong, but I thought maroon beret is only worn by guys in jump coys or CPC staff.
> 
> Having jump wings doesn‘t qualify you from wearing maroon beret.


true, you can only wear the maroon beret if you have jump qual, an in a airborne Coy


----------



## D-n-A (18 Jun 2003)

> I disagree with those who say that cadets, althogh not qualified, should not wear the green beret.


Grant, this thread isnt about green berets being worn by cadets, its about Maroon berets being worn by Cadets


----------



## OLD SCHOOL (24 Jun 2003)

negative


----------



## Caz (27 Jun 2003)

It‘s been said before in the thread - Army Cadet units are entitled to wear the dress of their affiliated PRes and RegF unit, so if they are affiliated with a unit where everyone wears a maroon beret, then they are entitled.

I found it hilarious, though, when I logged on to Logistik to get myself more work dress shirts, only to find that I could order both blue and maroon berets.

Yet I can‘t order a replacement for my cap badge.

Go figure.


----------



## sandoval (8 Jul 2003)

I haven‘t posted here much, but I was a cadet, so it sparks an interest...



> Army Cadet units are entitled to wear the dress of their affiliated PRes and RegF unit, so if they are affiliated with a unit where everyone wears a maroon beret, then they are entitled.


I agree that cadets can and should wear dress affiliated with their unit, but personally I don‘t think cadets should wear the maroon berets (though they‘ve totally earned their jump wings, and should wear them with pride). Now relating to the quote, there are no units where everyone wears a maroon beret, only JUMP-QUALIFIED personell at the CPC, the Skyhawks, and the jump coys of RCR, PPCLI, R22R, and the QOR. Though there are cadet units affiliated to these units, I just don‘t think that cadets should wear something that the paratroopers work so hard to become part of (though I know army cadets work very hard for it too, they‘re not paratroopers).

Anyway, that‘s my opinion, feel free to disagree.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Jul 2003)

I‘m only guessing, don‘t know for sure. I thought you had to be in a hard jump position to wear the maroon beret. If your not in a current jump Coy/ pos‘n, you wear the regt‘l headress. Right?


----------



## greeves (9 Jul 2003)

The only cadet corps that were authorized to wear the maroon beret, in the past, were those affiliated with the CAR.  Even though the regiment has been disbanded there are still some corps that maintain the affiliation and thus are authorized to wear the maroon beret and Airborne Regiment capbadge.  This is not a unique occurrence in the RCAC.  There are several corps that are affilated with regiments that are no longer in existance: there are corps who wear the accoutrements and badges of the Irish Fusiliers, the Winnipeg Grenadiers, and the Manitoba Dragoons - all regiments that have been removed from the order of battle.
As for my opinion on cadets wearing maroon berets - if their corps is affiliated with the CAR, defunct or not, then of course they should wear them!  Does this make the cadets of those corps paratroopers? - of course not.  They are, however, representatives of the unit and part of the regimental family - just as the cadets in highland corps wear their unit‘s regimental tartan or cadets who‘s affiliated unit is armoured wear a black beret.


----------



## Recce41 (9 Jul 2003)

I see nothing wrong about them wearing the Maroon. Two of my daughters were with the CAR and 3 RCR Cadets. Cadets have been wearing Blk, Maroon, Blamorals since Cadets were around. They both had their Mock Tower wings also. It gives Cadets units pride and history.


----------



## OLD SCHOOL (11 Jul 2003)

Negative


----------



## 30 for 30 (11 Jul 2003)

I‘m sorry but the maroon beret is a sacred headdress, with no equal in the CF. All these arguments supporting an affiliated cadet corps‘ "right" to look like the parent unit are absurd if you are dealing with the issue of the maroon beret. The maroon beret is not a red sash or a balmoral, it is in a league of its own, pure and simple. You don‘t put it on unless you‘ve earned it. That means jumping out of a plane a number of times, not spending three hours a week at the local legion hall. I would argue that a cadet SNCO has put his/her time in, done significant leadership training, and has earned his/her red sash.

On one of my cadet rifle courses back in the 90s I remember one young girl on my course who would stroll around at the range in her boots, combat pants, an Airborne Regiment maroon t-shirt and a maroon beret, complete with CAR capbadge. What a sight. Local CAR staff were not amused. Yes, she was in an Airborne Regiment cadet corps, but other branches at that time would put their kids in green berets with the CAR capbadge. What‘s wrong with that? Do these kids need to parade around like supertrooper elite soldiers? Let‘s show a little respect.


----------



## WINDWOLF (11 Jul 2003)

I disagree.
If this is the case then the cadets who
wear the citation for 2 PPCLI should not
be allowed,right?

As for the sacred remark,no.
different,distinct,yes.

This is from one who has been temp duty with them
for 8 months in 87.I respect them but do not
worship the CAR.

You all have a great weekend & will see you monday.

Aloha.


----------



## 30 for 30 (14 Jul 2003)

I think we need to draw the line somewhere, and the maroon beret is the place to do it. And I don‘t see why PPCLI cadets need to be wearing the U.S. Pres Unit Citation. Plus, there are many airborne soldiers who would consider their berets much more than simply "different" and "distinct". MP berets are different and distinct.


----------



## WINDWOLF (14 Jul 2003)

Maybe i did not understand your post.

To me the word sacred means something holy,
a relic of some importance to the faithful.
A symbol of power & goodness.

Your talking about,basicaly,a hat.
It keeps your head dry & worn for along
time,produces male pattern baldness.

All units that have a different colour berets
think that theirs is the best. So be it.
It,s their right to be proud of their unit.
But please chose your words with more care
when discribing things as sacred.
I,m a non-believer & even i find that disturbing.

Regards.


----------



## 30 for 30 (14 Jul 2003)

Your description of the word "sacred" is exactly how many would describe the airborne brotherhood and all of its associated symbols. 

Yes, we‘re just talking about a hat, but I think you know full well that the maroon beret is much more than just a hat. I know many people that would view my words as highly appropriate and applicable, so we‘ll just have to respectfully disagree.


----------



## WINDWOLF (14 Jul 2003)

Thank-you for your insites.

We have a different view on unit pride

You have given me a opposite point that i will
have to think on.


It,s nice to be able to disagree about a topic
& not have it go to a personal level.
I agree to respectfuly disagree on this.
You have a great day RNW.


----------



## nULL (14 Jul 2003)

When gentlemen argue....


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 Jul 2003)

"Your description of the word "sacred" is exactly how many would describe the airborne brotherhood and all of its associated symbols."

Wow. Nicely said. I think we should take anyone who wears maroon colours and stone them. One of my units colours is maroon. Our t-shirts are maroon. I probably shouldn‘t wear a maroon t-shirt anymore though even if it‘s our tradition, it‘s not sacred.

You my friend, i think, are putting a little too much reverence into something you, i believe, were never a part of.
You remind me of some individuals wearing a maroon beret in the field at -40C.

It‘s  cadets tradition to wear the headress of their regiment. 
I‘m as proud of my beret and old balmoral as any jumper is proud of their wings.


----------



## 30 for 30 (22 Jul 2003)

There‘s no need for silly exaggerations. What we‘re talking about is a simple issue of respect for the army‘s hardest-earned headdress.


----------



## ForeverPvt (22 Jul 2003)

If the cadets want to wear distinctive colors, then they should earn them like their reg force parent units.  Just because you‘re jump tasked doesn‘t mean you get a maroon beenie.  Even Airborne has to wear green until they‘re qualified.  If that wasn‘t the case I would have worn one for three years.  Then again, the cadets outnumber us.  Perhaps we should alow teenagers to make a mockery of our traditions.  Mind you, when I was a cadet in the 80‘s we actually had to earn the right to wear unit colors.


----------



## Recce41 (22 Jul 2003)

OK
 When Cadets first came about you WERE a Soldier apprentice at 16. Before that you were a Drummer, a Mess boy, Boy Piper, etc. Since the 1600s yng soldiers wore the same dress as their parent units. At Waterloo, boy solders (drummers)wore the Red Serge of the Scots Greys, Kilts, Toppies, etc. At Balacava, The Bulers of the 17/21 Lancers wore the Flat Top, Hussars the caps. In the Boar War boys wore the same cap badge and head dress of the RCD,RCR,Strats, etc. The all wore the same medals, commandations,colours of their REGT. For they were part of the Regt.
 Cadets today wear the Beret, Glen, Balmoral of their parent unit. PEOPLE READ F$%KING HISTORY. In Britain Para Cadets wear the Maroon, Armour the Blk, Rifle the green, Scot the Glen or Balmoral.  

Bold and Swift/ Airborne.


----------



## R_J (25 Jul 2003)

I have never worn the maroon beret, but do have my "cherry" wings. I do know the pride, and loyalty to what it represents. That being said, if an associated unit (at the cadet level) wears it with the same regard and respect I can see no harm in it. Same as wearing of the cap badge- did that 13 year old cadet pass his battleschool to earn that capbadge like I had to? No. Will he probably hold it to at least the same level of respect- the ones I have met do.
Just my .02 cents


----------



## Sgt.Fitzpatrick (28 Jun 2004)

Good for you guys with the maroon berets.I'm an air cadet we blue berets we look like U.N peace keepers. :rage:

Tell me what a blue beret means besides U.N. peacekeeper


----------



## AmmoTech90 (29 Jun 2004)

UN berets are a different shade of blue than the Airforce ones.  And no, not the same difference as between Armoured Black and Navy Blue.  There actually is a difference, the Airforce is slightly darker...or the UN is slightly lighter.


----------



## sgt_mandal (29 Jun 2004)

On the issue of a whole Corps wearing the maroon beret I would have to disagree. But I wouldn't disagree if an individual cadet in question has done basic para. Then I'm, sure they will not ever disgrace their uniform because of the dedication and leadership that would have to take place to get to that level. Then, I feel, a cadet has earned the right to a maroon beret to accent his jump wings.


----------



## Limpy (29 Jun 2004)

I don't really charish the thought of the Air Force or Air Cadets wearing berets anyhow. The only time I don't mind seeing berets on Air Force personnel is if your in the RAF Regiment in England.





			
				Sgt.Fitzpatrick said:
			
		

> Good for you guys with the maroon berets.I'm an air cadet we blue berets we look like U.N peace keepers. :rage:
> 
> Tell me what a blue beret means besides U.N. peacekeeper


----------



## 63 Delta (29 Jun 2004)

Why would you be wearing a blue beret? Air Cadets only ever wear blue berets in Combats, on exercises and at Staff, and only on approval from the CO. Are you not wearing your Wedge at your LHQ? Maybe you should try reading the CATO's www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/5504_b.pdf Page 5. Next time don't say "We" Air Cadets wear blue berets. "We" Air Cadets wear Blue Wedges, and on special occasions, wear Air Force Blue Berets. Next time try some research, might make your post more credible.


----------



## sgt_mandal (29 Jun 2004)

Here here


----------



## Sgt.Fitzpatrick (29 Jun 2004)

Why would you be wearing a blue beret? Air Cadets only ever wear blue berets in Combats, on exercises and at Staff, and only on approval from the CO. Are you not wearing your Wedge at your LHQ? Maybe you should try reading the CATO's www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/5504_b.pdf Page 5. Next time don't say "We" Air Cadets wear blue berets. "We" Air Cadets wear Blue Wedges, and on special occasions, wear Air Force Blue Berets. Next time try some research, might make your post more credible.

    You your right we do wear blue wedges at are LHQ.We  only wear the blue  berets in combats only. :fifty:


----------



## elscotto937 (30 Jun 2004)

It is an article of dress, it is plain and simply a hat. We, the CF, have placed a value and restrictions on the permissions to wear it. To those soldiers who have earned it then I commend them and the hard work that they have put into meeting the standards. But these are cadets and we are developing an interest in the CF. Cadet wear the maroon beret of thier affiliated unit, I'm not sure if they place limitations on wearing the beret or not (i.e after Green Star has successfully completed), and it is up to the Cadet and affiliated unit to develop pride in this headdress. 

His has already been said that cadets wear the cap badge of thier unit, where are CF pers have placed a value on this badge restricting this to soldiers who have completed trade training, cadets do not have exactly the same restrictions. Recce 4-1 has said it better than I could have.

Here is an additional question to those who have posted here, to some of you who's experience is limited to a couple of weekends in the reserves and cadets, why are so concerned about a unit you were not a part of and beret you never wore...

Cadets are cadets and soldiers are soldiers.... members of the CF should know the difference on sight... wait until you have a modicum of TI, then make comments...

Sorry, I guess I'm having and angry day...

Scott


----------



## Excolis (7 Jul 2004)

everyone is saying unit pride history and what not...  PPCLI is the unit am i right   not the jump company there of.   so the cadets should wear the maroon bertet with the ppcli cap badge if they are not in the jump company. jus tlike the rest of the ppcli.  as for cic ordering maroon berets, it has nothing to do with logistek.  it is the ordering site for all of the CF.  and it would be pretty stupid for them to set up seperate sites for all the different regiments.  no CIC officer will ever wear one.  acctually i shouldn't say that.  there was a CIC officer on the Sky Halks last year, i am not sure if they wear the maroon beret or not.  but as it was said before the maroon beret is erned not issued.  thats just how i feel on this.


----------



## ChristopherRobin (13 Jul 2004)

I remember meeting cadets that wore the maroon beret with CAR badges and the actual CAR members didn't mind. As long as you didn't run around with full airborne PT gear, they were cool because you were in uniform and you represented the unit you were affiliated to. What's wrong with that??? 

By the way...aren't para coy members (newer members that is) infantry soldiers that just get 'posted' to the company?? Upon entry, they're issued a maroon beret; there's no commando indoc. course anymore.


----------



## Excolis (14 Jul 2004)

if they were affiliated with the CAR then i would see no problem in that, but they are affiliated with the PPCLI or RCR ect...   the regiment is not airborne, just the company is.  that is what i was trying to say.  and as far as i know the maroon beret is still only worn by members that are serving with an active jump unit and serving on jump status.   

with the red berets i see no problem as they are the regiments color.  and as for intel, i am not sure if there are any cadet corps out there affiliated with them.  if there is let me know.  this is just how i feel, everyone is entitled to there own opinion though.


cheers,


----------



## Michael Dorosh (15 Jul 2004)

I see Old School is as witty and charming as ever.  I guess if he ever learned to type we will all be in big trouble.

The maroon beret is not an honourary distinction, it is an item of kit, as has been pointed out.  The qualification is represented by the jump wings, which are indeed hard to earn, and guess what - only cadets who earn them are allowed to wear them.

The Presidential Unit Citation and Commander In Chief citation are a different matter, as has been pointed out.  I'll also point out the Oakleaf shoulder badge worn by the Canadian Scottish Regiment and Calgary Highlanders.  The affiliate cadet corps, in Calgary at least, does not wear the metal oakleaf because it was an honourary distinction earned in combat by the affiliate unit.  The Canadian Scottish raised three battalions in World War Two, and only the first battalion was permitted the oakleaf as part of its dress regs.   I would not suspect the PPCLI cadets to wear either the PUC or the Commander-In-Chief citation.

But the maroon beret was selected NOT to recognize qualified jumpers but as a matter of unit recognition.  Major General Frederick Browning selected the colour during World War Two in order to make the new parachute troops stand out.  There is no reason that logic can't be applied tot he affiliated cadet corps.

The maroon beret is simply a unit identifier, NOT a badge of any special qualification nor is it in any way "sacred."  No doubt it is highly prized by those who had the privilege of serving in Canadian parachute units (and still is), but no less prized than the Armoured Corps beret, or the diced glengarries of the Highland and Scottish units.


----------



## Excolis (16 Jul 2004)

there are people serving in 3 PPCLI who wear green headdress, because they are not qualified...  only people who have the para course are allowed to wear the maroon beret.  they also get the white leaf...


----------



## Michael Dorosh (16 Jul 2004)

hopefully airborne soon said:
			
		

> there are people serving in 3 PPCLI who wear green headdress, because they are not qualified...   only people who have the para course are allowed to wear the maroon beret.   they also get the white leaf...



The MPs do that too, with the red beret only for qualified policemen.  AFAICT that wasn't the original intent of the beret in 1942-43.  

If you're not para qualified, how do you end up in a jump company?


----------



## Excolis (16 Jul 2004)

logistics...  administration.. ect...  thats my point  you are in a jump company serving with current jump status when you wear the maroon beret.  no one else wears it in the regiment only the jump campany.   that is like haveing a cadet corps affiliated with a platoon/troop.  they are affiliated with the regiment.. and the entire regiment does not wear maroon berets.  the entire regiment of MP's all wear red berets.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (16 Jul 2004)

Go back and read all the posts.  I got the impression that the cadets are affiliated with the defunct Canadian Airborne Regiment, not the jump companies, hence, the maroon beret is a unit identifier.   See the example of the corps still wearing the badges of the Winnipeg Grenadiers, which are no longer on the Army's order of battle.


----------



## Inch (16 Jul 2004)

hopefully airborne soon said:
			
		

> logistics...   administration.. ect...   thats my point   you are in a jump company serving with current jump status when you wear the maroon beret.   no one else wears it in the regiment only the jump campany.     that is like haveing a cadet corps affiliated with a platoon/troop.   they are affiliated with the regiment.. and the entire regiment does not wear maroon berets.   the entire regiment of MP's all wear red berets.



Actually, not all MPs, airforce MPs don't wear red berets, they wear the air force blue one with a red patch behind the cap badge.

Cheers


----------



## Scott (17 Jul 2004)

Caz said:
			
		

> It's been said before in the thread - Army Cadet units are entitled to wear the dress of their affiliated PRes and RegF unit, so if they are affiliated with a unit where everyone wears a maroon beret, then they are entitled.



Is that entirely true? The Army cadet Corps that was affiliated with my unit (1NSH) was allowed to wear our cap badge but they did not wear the balmoral, they wore the beret like all other Army Cadets I have seen and I never saw any of them in our dress uniform. Some of them did wear the tartan colours but I can not recall how it was worn (Sash maybe?) 

If they do wear the maroon beret then I can sympathize with those who would be angry for if they had have been issued balmorals I would have been a sight puckered myself.

Cheers!


----------



## Excolis (17 Jul 2004)

when i was a cadet i was affiliated with the essex and kent scottish, and we all wore the glengarys, balmorals, kilts  all the things the resiment wore we wore as well.   but that is a regiment not a platoon/unit/troop,,


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 Jul 2004)

scott1nsh said:
			
		

> Is that entirely true? The Army cadet Corps that was affiliated with my unit (1NSH) was allowed to wear our cap badge but they did not wear the balmoral, they wore the beret like all other Army Cadets I have seen
> 
> Cheers!



This may have been a money thing.  I wore a beret as a Calgary Highlander cadet simply because there were only so many glengarries to go around.


----------



## Scott (17 Jul 2004)

Michael, was there anything, other than the beret, to distinguish you from a member of the Calgary Highlanders?

 I was in the Air Cadets and it was very easy to see on our epaulets the word "cadet", we also wore the tri service cap badge. It sounds to me like the army cadets could get into a situation where they are dressed exactly the same as their Reg Force or Reserve affiliates and that could be trouble. 

I should state that I believe 100% in the cadet system and used to enjoy showing the army cadets affiliated with my PRes unit some tricks with uniforms, boots, etc. I also liked offering guidance to the ones who were approaching the age where they may jump to the Reserves. I liked promoting the unit to them and was glad to have them when they came over.

Cheers!


----------



## Inch (17 Jul 2004)

Cadets don't wear CF DEUs, they have cadet uniforms, so as far as them looking like their reg/res counterparts, I doubt it, unless they're in combats but they still don't wear the same slip ons.   CICs on the other hand wear DEUs but they wear CIC accoutrements like collar dogs and cap badges.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 Jul 2004)

scott1nsh said:
			
		

> Michael, was there anything, other than the beret, to distinguish you from a member of the Calgary Highlanders?
> 
> I was in the Air Cadets and it was very easy to see on our epaulets the word "cadet", we also wore the tri service cap badge. It sounds to me like the army cadets could get into a situation where they are dressed exactly the same as their Reg Force or Reserve affiliates and that could be trouble.
> 
> ...



When I joined the pipe band, we had the same CF uniform as the militia, but we did wear the RCAC flash on both sleeves, as well as wearing bronze cap badges (or gold) instead of the silver badges the Regimental Pipes and Drums wore.  In full dress, there was little to distinguish, although cadets did wear cadet style rank chevrons, and eventually wore green doublets instead of red (for drummers).

The band is a bad example, though, because the cadets were employeed as augments to the Militia - ie were performing exactly the same duties.

Rank and file cadets wore the cadet uniform, or the DEU, with proper RCAC flashes, or dark green brassards in summer short sleeve order.

When the new DEU came in, the cadets kept the old style cutaways, so that was even more of a distinction.


----------



## Scott (17 Jul 2004)

Thank you for clarifying that for me. Again, all I saw the Cadets wear when I was in the PRes was the hat badge and possibly a kerchief or sash comprised of our tartan colours.


----------



## Scott (26 Jul 2004)

Burrows, I believe I saw it around their necks. It has been so long now. I am almost certain that only their Warrant Officers wore the Glengarry and no one wore the Balmoral. I am almost certain that the kerchiefs, cap badges and Glengarrys were the only things related to my unit that they wore.

As I said, I was in the Air Cadets and we were never affiliated like this.

Cheers


----------



## painswessex (2 Oct 2004)

I have just read this thread and would like to say that I WAS IN 3021 SMOKEY RIVER AIRBORNE ARMY CADET CORPS. My dad started it! I have to tell you that i took (and still do) graet pride in being alowwed by the regiment to wear that headdress. My dad when he atarted the corps wrote to the service battalion, the ppcli and the airborne. The airborne were the first one to write back and say they would sponser us. They were the ones that said we could were their beret. They also gave us the airborne flashes and t-shirts as well as invited us down to thier training center on many weekends to visit. 

Anymore questions just ask. 

P.S. I still have my origonal beret and shoulder flashes.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (3 Oct 2004)

Hey 

     i find this whole issue of non para guys wear maroon berets ridiculus. I can understand full well the concept of regimental dress however the use of a sacred item such as maroon beret isn't right. For example, if an air cadet sqn was aflliated with a regF sqn, does that entitle all cadet sqn members the right to wear wings? I think not. Because those regF pilots went through the training and such, they are allowed to wear that item on their uniform. Same thing with the maroon beret , until every member of that cadet corp has gotten their jump quals, they should not be allowed to wear maroon.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (3 Oct 2004)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> Hey
> 
> i find this whole issue of non para guys wear maroon berets ridiculus. I can understand full well the concept of regimental dress however the use of a sacred item such as maroon beret isn't right. For example, if an air cadet sqn was aflliated with a regF sqn, does that entitle all cadet sqn members the right to wear wings? I think not. Because those regF pilots went through the training and such, they are allowed to wear that item on their uniform. Same thing with the maroon beret , until every member of that cadet corp has gotten their jump quals, they should not be allowed to wear maroon.



Try actually reading some of the posts in this thread.  A maroon beret is not a trades or qualification badge.   Wings are, so you're mixing apples and oranges.

I think perhaps it is time to lock this one up since it seems to be going in circles...


----------



## Excolis (3 Oct 2004)

I want to say one thing in here.  the maroon Beret is trade specific.  if you don have the wings, you dont wear the beret.


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Oct 2004)

hopefully airborne soon said:
			
		

> I want to say one thing in here.   the maroon Beret is trade specific.   if you don have the wings, you dont wear the beret.



Which would make it qualification specific, not trade specific. 

Regardless, there is no merit in opening a new discussion on maroon berets and Cadets. It's been done, and locked before because it didn't go anywhere.


----------



## 3RCR_Thomas (20 Apr 2005)

help me plz


----------



## Jonny Boy (20 Apr 2005)

stop posting all these things about airborne and stuff and pulling up dead threads. god.

my honest opinion is though* NO *  the only cadets that should be allowed are the ones that have done there para course and passed.


----------



## Kat Stevens (20 Apr 2005)

Why?  Plenty of reg force soldiers have completed a para course and don't wear a raspberry beret.  It lowers the value of said beret if any cadet can jump five times and plop it on his head.  It's bad enough that an AIC isn't required anymore....

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## Jonny Boy (20 Apr 2005)

its there choice not to wear it. they have the option. the only cadets that should be allowed to wear it are the ones that have done there para course.


----------



## Kat Stevens (20 Apr 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> its there choice not to wear it. they have the option. the only cadets that should be allowed to wear it are the ones that have done there para course.


A maroon beret is NOT optional.  You are ORDERED to put it up, and you are ORDERED to take it down...

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## Roger (20 Apr 2005)

What does it mater, what about should they wear a black beret, they do not drive tanks. Or red, they are not MP qualified, or even the standard green, they are not qualified any trade. They are cadets and go with there association.


----------



## Kat Stevens (20 Apr 2005)

You are all absolutely correct...cadets are not soldiers, therefore should not wear a soldiers accouterments.  Give them a spiffy ball cap and leave unit specific head-dress to the SOLDIERS who earn them.....

Kat


----------



## Jonny Boy (20 Apr 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Agreed. Its cadets. Who really cares? I certainly don't.



if you do not care about cadets than get off the cadet forum.

also cadets wearing the green beret usually do things like patrolling and things that there affiliated unit does, armoured will also sometimes get the opportunity to go around in vehicles. for example my corp is affiliated with armoured recce, on ftx's we will sometimes use vehicles . the maroon berets unless they jump from a plane they are not doing what there regiment does, and i don't know what the MP cadets do.

the ARMY cadets would not be very ARMY if you were to take away there berets. it would be much less if you did.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (20 Apr 2005)

Hutch your AFU is Armoured, you wear the black beret, right? Did you pass any Armoured Trade courses? Is wearing a Maroon Beret any different then you wearing your black beret? 

Your not qualified to wear it, but you are affiliated to an armoured regiment like the cadets who wear maroon berets are affiliated with para companies.


----------



## Jonny Boy (20 Apr 2005)

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> Hutch your AFU is Armoured, you wear the black beret, right? Did you pass any Armoured Trade courses? Is wearing a Maroon Beret any different then you wearing your black beret?
> 
> Your not qualified to wear it, but you are affiliated to an armoured regiment like the cadets who wear maroon berets are affiliated with para companies.



read my last post i edited it and hopefully it explains it.


----------



## Big Foot (20 Apr 2005)

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> Hutch your AFU is Armoured, you wear the black beret, right? Did you pass any Armoured Trade courses? Is wearing a Maroon Beret any different then you wearing your black beret?
> 
> Your not qualified to wear it, but you are affiliated to an armoured regiment like the cadets who wear maroon berets are affiliated with para companies.


GGHG Cadet, you are forgetting that new recruits are issued with black berets if they are going to be an armoured crewman. Therefore, when they first wear the beret, they are unqualified. However, you do not see recruits getting maroon berets because they hope to be going into a jump company one day. Black and green berets do not show qualification, maroon does.


----------



## Jonny Boy (20 Apr 2005)

yes thank you you put it in a way that i couldn't.


----------



## Jonny Boy (20 Apr 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Buddy, the 'patrolling' you do in cadets is nothing like the training you do in the real thing. Running around in the woods playing capture the flag and getting to ride in a Iltis does not make you 'trained' enough to wear any headress.
> 
> I'd be inclined to agree with Kat, but wearing a headdress helps instill pride in cadets. Now, that is a double edged sword, sometimes cadets run around yelling "GGFG is sooooo mucb better then the Camerons" when they know bugger all about any of the units, and aren't even a member. But I guess I'm of the opinion that its not really that big a deal.
> 
> ...



boy you really get defencive. no need to turn it into something personal.

but like big foot said the green and black berets are not a qualification, the maroon beret is. until you have your wings you do not get it.

your 18 so that means you have not been in the military for as really long time. from the way you talk you make it sound like you are a extremely qualified soldier that has been in the military for years and knows everything about everything.

from posts you have but on it seems like you are not to fond of the cadets and what they do. so if you don't mind me asking why do you post here, why not got the the Canadian army forum or something like that. it is obvious you know everything about it.


----------

